# Don't let this happen to you...brake arm failure



## bud poe (Sep 12, 2010)

So, I thought "I'll make my own coaster brake arm"...Here's a couple pics of what happened to it under the extreme forces of trying to stop a whizzer.  I guess some things just shouldn't be customized!
http://blackdotmetal.blogspot.com/


----------



## mason_man (Sep 12, 2010)

HI Willow Creek Restorations has a brake arm and frame bracket for about $20.00 here's Freds email: whizzerfred@yahoo.com This is what it looks like. Ray


----------



## bud poe (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks for the info Ray.  I had another brake arm so I think I'm OK, I think the one I fabricated was just not "beefy" enough to withstand the pressure.  I'm not sure what purpose that big frame would serve, why not just bolt the brake arm to the bicycle frame like normal? 
However, I would like to get some of that flexible exhaust hose, is that just an auto supply item or is it a specialty thing?
Thanks again!


----------



## mason_man (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi bud, Fred has that too there about $8.00 he's in Ohio. Here's his #330-770-4324 Your Welcome Ray


----------



## ratdaddy (Sep 13, 2010)

on any vehicle the front brake is 70 % of you stopping power.if you get a front brake.its alot easier to stop and its not so hard on your brakes.i got my last flex hose at a electric supply  outlet


----------



## bud poe (Sep 13, 2010)

Yeah I know, a front drum brake would be ideal but the problem is where to put another control?  The things already enough chaos with compression release, clutch and throttle.  I suppose I could mount a second hand lever but it just seems like too much on the handlebars already.  I saw a guy who had somehow rigged a drum brake to be actuated by pedaling the crank backwards which was neat but he had the drum brake on the rear wheel, I cant see how that could work on the front....Any suggestions?
So, what's the deal with the brake arm bracket that Willow Creek sells?  Why not just bolt the brake arm to the chain stay?
Thanks for all the input...
Oh, by the way, Ratdaddy, what's up with that Shapleigh Special?  I never heard back from you on it...


----------



## mason_man (Sep 13, 2010)

Hi bud the brake that fred sells is the same that came on the whizzer special WZ with coster brakes help stop the brake arm from pulling off brake strap.also the flexible exhaust pipe is the same for all whizzer models.fred also has the exhaust pipe end.is yours old or new whizzer motor? do you have pics? Thanks Ray


----------



## bud poe (Sep 14, 2010)

motor is from late 90's, bike is from late 40's (CWC Hiawatha).  Go to "new shoes" post (May) on this link for a pic...
http://blackdotmetal.blogspot.com/
Thanks


----------



## mason_man (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi bud I LIKE IT a diamond in the rough,always a diamond is that a 22mm carb on a WC1 cylinder or NE cylinder? I'm doing a DX right now was thinking of doing the same but got a H motor instead.I also have a 99 whizzer,have you had any problem with heat?I've done some mods to cool the cylinder.       Thanks Ray


----------



## bud poe (Sep 14, 2010)

Ray, Don't know, how do you tell the difference (WC1 or NE)?
Yes in the summer I've had it die on me after an hour of hard riding.  Just let it cool and it was fine...
What did you do to help with overheating?


----------



## PCHiggin (Sep 15, 2010)

My neighbor has one of those '90's Whizzers and he actually snapped the brake arm in two. That's supposed to be the strongest part on that thing! I'd think the frame would crack before the brake arm. Must be a china POS. I don't think he has a front brake,sounds like he needs to install one somehow.

Pat


----------



## mason_man (Sep 15, 2010)

Hi Bud here's some pics of the WC1 to the left and NE right,also pics of heads the small plug hole are ne 10mm and big ones are WC1 14mm i've used dry film coating and thermal barriers on piston,head, valves.I can give you more info if you like I have WC1 cylinder being done right now Ray


----------



## bike (Aug 25, 2012)

*If you use a standard brake arm*

it usually will bend the frame- stress is distributed better with the "standing" brake arm- they did not do this at the factory for nothing....


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Aug 26, 2012)

*hello*

i made a    strap that   goes  around the     frame and  break  arm out of   thin meatle  it goes all the way around and   over the            frame and under the  break arm and  then  boles  to the  break arm   that way it  cant  break   coz the   meatle goes around both of them 
 no more  breaking   the  bolt or the  break band  chucksold bikes


----------

